# IV sedation with colon/egd



## seslinger (Dec 6, 2011)

If you have a colon/egd with iv sedation we are reporting the 99149 but do you also report the anesthesia code ex. 00740?

thank you for your imput.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 6, 2011)

Moderate sedation is included in that code be it IV or any other way.


----------



## seslinger (Dec 6, 2011)

TonyaMichelle,

So if we bill the 43239 for doctor & the CRNA would bill the 00740 only, you would not bill the 99149 or what about the 01991 code? 
thank you again.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 6, 2011)

If a second physician other than the one performing the diagnostic or therapeutic services provides moderate sedation (99149) in the facility setting for the setting for the procedures listed in Appendix G (43239), the second physician can bill (99149), but cannot report these codes when the second physician performs these services on the same day as a medical/surgical service in the non-facility setting.

Since code (99149) is a physician code, I do not believe that the CRNA can report this because she/he is not a physician.

If a CRNA provides anethesia for diagnostic or therapeutic nerve blocks or injections, and  a different provider performs the block or injection, then the CRNA may report the anesthesia service using (01991). In this case, the service must meet the criteria for monitored anesthesia care. If the CRNA provides both the anesthesia service and the block or injection, then the CRNA may report the anesthesia code and the injection block          (00740) and (01991). However, the anesthesia service must meet the requirement for conscious sedation and if lower level complexity anesthesia service is provided, then the conscious sedation should not be reported.


----------



## seslinger (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you


----------

